# Remington 760 barrel swap



## sogafishin (Nov 16, 2010)

How hard is it to swap the barrel on a Remington 760 to another caliber?I have one in 30-06 and found a nice 308 barrel with magazine.Can this be done by a novice or is it a job for a gunsmith?


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 16, 2010)

My friend has told me that it is easy to do your self. 

You need an rod to unscrew the magazintube. Pull back on the fore end and you can see the holes, insert the rod and unscrew the tube. Then you are able to see the screw that holds the barrel in. Thats all he told me. D


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 17, 2010)

Did your friend mention that you could get hurt if you install a barrel with excessive headspace?


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I realize this. Thanks


----------



## miles58 (Nov 17, 2010)

It is doable.  Pull the fore arm and you will find a tube with holes in it that the slide rides on.  put a close fitting screwdriver/punch through the holes and unscrew it.  The barrel will pull off.  The new barrel goes on and you check headspace with go/no-go gauges.  If it does not headspace properly you need a surface grinder and a gunsmith.  Or, you just put the original back on.  The bolt locks into the barrel, not the receiver.

Be careful the barrel came from the same vintage gun.

Dave


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 19, 2010)

a little more.


----------

